
MongoDB has filed Form S-1 for proposed IPO - kjw
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1441816/000104746917006014/a2233365zs-1.htm
======
jasondc
$101MM in revenue for the past year (fiscal year 2017 ended Jan 31 2017)

------
grzm
Main discussion (on TechCrunch article, 90 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15308043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15308043)

------
bebop22
This is strange because I heard it is a complete shitshow inside that company.

